

Fira Sans - Tomte
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fira_Sans
Based on his widely successful FF Meta (which is also used by the Mozilla Foundation), Fira Sans is a modern sans-serif typeface accompanied by a monospaced variant, Fira Mono.<p>The fonts are licensed under the SIL Open Font License.<p>See also: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;espiekermann&#x2F;status&#x2F;382189483031949312&#x2F;photo&#x2F;1
======
singlow
More helpful link: [http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/styleguide/products/firefox-
os/...](http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/styleguide/products/firefox-os/typeface/)

